# Restoring an A2 GTI: Vortex Project



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly*

Well, the time has come to begin my next project. The subject car is a 1990 GTI 8V. The car was left abandoned for over a year and was headed for the scrapper when I got it. Although an A2 GTI is hardly a rare car, their status as a cult car makes them ideal for restoration, even if this car is _only_ 13 years old.
This project will be chronicled here as a guide for others interested in restoring their VWs. I'll break the project into 4 phases, each with its own "sticky thread". When the car is finished it will be a Vortex feature car, but you'll have access to the buildup here as it progresses.
Some notes of interest; this restoration will fall into the category of a "custom/restoration". In other words, I'm not putting it back 100% the way it came from the factory. But the overall scope of the project is more restoration than customization. I won't be doing any of the typical A2 "showcar" mods (Audi door handles, badgeless grilles, etc.) Instead, I will attempt to rebuild the car with only mild modifications that were common at the time the car was new (Euro bumpers and lights, etc). The goal is to essentialy have a "brand new" 1990 GTI.
So with that in mind, let me introduce you to the subject:








More pictures will follow very shortly. Phase I will deal with the assessment and disassembly of the car. Keep an eye out for more soon








Later,
Bryan


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Bryan, Good Luck with the project. I look forward to seeing how it goes.
Do be advised that Stock parts for A2s are disappearing faster as time goes on. So, be careful during the project because you never know when New Old Stock parts are No Longer Available.


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (charlier)*

dope!
i am doing the same thing but am a step ahead of you!


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Great project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But please - PLEASE - do keep the small bumpers


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Orjan)*

I'm going to make one suggestion and it is based on the powdery white stuff on the car: Add an engine block heater. They are such a welcome addition in the winter. Maybe even a battery warmer and oil heater too. Can you tell I grew up in Mass/Maine? That's my $0.02.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (84QuantumTDWagon)*

i agree....although, i have never had to use my block heater in my diesel. it has alsways started right up, even in the coldest weather.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (VW TANK)*

Cool! I have been dying to see what happened with this one ever since the great story surfaced about how you rescued it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (WolfsburgTekniques)*

Hey guys, just to give you an update. I haven't forgotten about the project. I've actually just had problems uploading pics so that I can show you whats happening. Until I can post the pics though, here's the update.
I have the car almost completely stirpped for paint prep. All of the external trim is off, I purchased a used hatch (almost no rust!) at a local boneyard, the engine is out and being stripped. I have a new engine being built, and that's almost ready. I have to pull a few more wire looms and harnesses in the engine compartment before I can start preparing it for paint.
As soon as I can post the pics I will. Until then...








Bryan


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Keep it up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i0ls (Mar 20, 2003)

thats a good story man, glad to see that car end up with a good home. it reminds me of how i got my car. i will share my experience with you. i was working for a landscape company and i spotted this clean gti sitting in someones driveway with no plates on it. months went by of me driving by and dreaming about the car. one day i worked up the nerve to go visit the owner and see if they wanted to sell it. i found an old cupple of which the wife owned the car, she looked to be somewhere around her mid 60's. the car had given them nothing but problems, and the husband explained that it would not run and needed some work. turns out they replaced the half shafts, head gasked, alt, and rebuilt the lower end (using the old oil pump). i took a quick look at the 92 gti of which i now wanted more than ever. she had quad rounds, teardrops, brand new looking interior, saging headliner, and a small surface rust spot under the rear pass window. i gave the man a few days to get the stuff for the car togther and come up with a price. when i returned i found him outside putting some spare parts in the trunk, which made me feel like fate had it for me and this car. the man explained that he had some guy rebuild the lower end, and he drove it for about a week and it just started pouring oil out. he towed it home and it did the same thing again so he parked it and left it there. when i poped the hood i noticed there was no oil filter and the lower ac line had a big oil stain on it. closing the hood and asking for the keys and a price i was extatic. the man said he would write me a bill of sale for $1 and told me to keep the dollar. i towed the car to my mechanic had a new oil pump installed, and now own a beatufull tornado red gti i got for free! she runs so good and pulls really hard, i love it. so good luck with your project, fate had this car for you.


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Wow! Only a passionate VW owner would put that much time into possessing another VW. Yeah $200 but all the time and energy to get it .......to some people it's







, but I totally understand.
Good Luck!


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (fwdvw)*

Awesome story...these are the kinda purchases that will make u find ways to NEVER let go of cars like this







KEep us updated...


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (BadasslilGTI)*

Hope the project updates are as satifsfying as the quest to own the car.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Raring 2 Go)*

What a great story...i was about to cry for the poor little GTI nobody wanted
Hope it will turn out for the best.


----------



## racergti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (WannabeVWguy)*

Hey! That's my car! I have been wondering where I left it! I'll be happy to pick it up in the fall. Oh, no-don't stop working on it; I'll just get it later. Thanks for your help.
dave.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (racergti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racergti* »_Hey! That's my car! I have been wondering where I left it! I'll be happy to pick it up in the fall. Oh, no-don't stop working on it; I'll just get it later. Thanks for your help.
dave.......










I don't think so, Dave. If it was yours you'd be racing it by now! See you at Treffen.
Bryan


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Live is like a box of chocolates, you never knwo, what you gonna get.
Really great write-up Bryan, I enjoyed reading it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HwAoRrDk (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

There's a seemingly 'abandoned' car parked outside someone's house just around the corner from where I live. It's not a Mk2 Golf GTI, but one of these:








A Peugeot 306 Cabriolet.
It's been sitting there for about a year now and looks like it could do with a good home. However, someone must at least have an interest in it, as it seems to get a wash every few months (the hood seems to grow moss around the seams). They even take care to mow tidily around it when the grass of the lawn it's sitting on grows too long...
I think the guy who owns it must've done something like leave the country, as I haven't seen him for an equal amount of time. Or... maybe something else happened to him...















One of these days I'm just gonna have to knock on their door and ask how much they want for it!








(Edit: Suppose I'd better mention it's not _actually_ the car in the picture - but the one I'm talking about is identical in every way! Oh, and sorry for hi-jacking a VW thread...)

_Modified by HwAoRrDk at 1:33 PM 7-17-2003_


_Modified by HwAoRrDk at 1:34 PM 7-17-2003_


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (MartijnGizmo)*

Great story. The A2 GTIs are fantastic cars...I bought a 92 GTI several years ago and did a moderate restoration. That car was really tight and fun to drive. I sacrificed it when I got the first of my MKIV GTIs...I still miss that little guy and I will have another one someday. I wish you great success in this restoration project and I will stop back by to see how it's going.


----------



## Psyko (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Bryan,
Now that you're an "owner of a junk property", will you be able to register the car and drive it on public streets? What about the fact that this car is originating from Canada and, I guess, you don't have the original papers... will it make it more difficult? Will you require a certificate of registration from the province of origin? I mean that car could have been stolen, driven to Illinois and left alone in a parking with the licence plate removed...








I once have been in a similar situation, I came across a 1991 Peugeot 405 GT from New York state. The car having an engine problem, the owner left it in a scrapyard. I called Transport Canada and they said I couldn't register it because of a security regulation that differs between US and Canadian models... If I would have bought it, I couldn't have driven it!








Maybe it's different in Illinois... good luck!

George


_Modified by Psyko at 4:15 AM 7-21-2003_


----------



## thaiteboi (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Psyko)*

he should be all clear since he bought it from the towing comapny, which bacically "claimed" rights/ownership of the property because it was abandoned.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Psyko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Psyko* »_Bryan,
Now that you're an "owner of a junk property", will you be able to register the car and drive it on public streets? What about the fact that this car is originating from Canada and, I guess, you don't have the original papers... will it make it more difficult? Will you require a certificate of registration from the province of origin? I mean that car could have been stolen, driven to Illinois and left alone in a parking with the licence plate removed...








I once have been in a similar situation, I came across a 1991 Peugeot 405 GT from New York state. The car having an engine problem, the owner left it in a scrapyard. I called Transport Canada and they said I couldn't register it because of a security regulation that differs between US and Canadian models... If I would have bought it, I couldn't have driven it!








Maybe it's different in Illinois... good luck!

That's a very valid concern, but one that I've already investigated. The body shop that is painting the car is a licensed rebuilder, and they will be handling the red tape to make the car legitimate. In reality, I will sign the papers over to them, then buy the car back from them once it has passed all of its inspections. I will then hold a "salvage title" for the car. Since the Canadian GTI is essentially the same as the American-market version, there should be very few snags. 
Bryan


----------



## deerebot (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

I've been spending too much time in the "community" threads. I think I just gained a few brain cells back







. Great opening story. I can't wait to hear your progress and see pics. BTW I have a vested interest. Your lil' GTI is identical to mine, color and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

cool story!!
Could you please explain where on door handle is the code for making new keys.
Somebody broke into my car even I have Armor door plates. They hold up but right side door handle did not and part of it including tumbler is gone














.
This happened last year andd since that time I don't do the area where this happened (Shop Rite parking lot).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_cool story!!
Could you please explain where on door handle is the code for making new keys.


The code is stamped on the inside part of the trigger arm, and it will probably be caked in grease like mine was. Use a litlle WD-40 to clean it off and, if the door handle is original, the code should reveal itself. The code is only stamped on the right side handle though. It should contain a couple of letters, probably "AH", indicating the type of blank, followed by four numers, which are the "cut" of the teeth.
I'll add a pic as soon as I can.
Bryan


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Great story! Best of luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettajim25 (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (KeithVH)*

I thought the 90s had big bumpers. Guess I'm mistaken. Anyway, let me know if you need any stock parts for your resto job. I'll hook you up as best I can! jim @ http://www.vwparts.com 1.800.736.3550


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (jettajim25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajim25* »_I thought the 90s had big bumpers. 

Both my 90 GTI & Golf came with small bumpers. They were made in 89' but had small bumpers. That one above look just like my 90 GTI when i first got it


----------



## 1988VWJETTA (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Hey I am doing the same thing you are except I am restoring a 1991 Vw Jetta Diesel. I bought a parts Jetta and I am swapping thoughout, Let me know if you need something I live in Chiago too. The car I am taking everything out of is a 1992 Jetta 1.8L. It had a rebuilt engine not to long ago, but the guy I bought it from couldnt get the computer stuff up and running. 
Anyway Good Luck let me know if you need something.


----------



## driftdream (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

my vote if you care is to keep the color white
if you change the wheels make them matte black---porsche 16 x 7 fuchs would look killer if you can get proper adapters
in college i owned a 86 gti without power steering ---what a great car---i enjoyed it more than my current 2000 gti 1.8t


----------



## Psyko (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (jettajim25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajim25* »_I thought the 90s had big bumpers.

It's true, I also noticed that... I guess big bumpers came out only mid 1990... Seems that Volkwagen likes to complicate small things like that such as changes in radios mid 2002, cloth seats designs in 2001 and 2003, cup hodlders in the Beetle in late 2001 and of course the 1999 Golds and 2001 Passats... It's very hard to tell the exact model year of a Volkswagen without looking at the serial number compared to Japanese cars, for example. But I prefer VW for that matter, you don't feel like driving an older model 6 months after you bought a brand new car









George


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

I watch with great interest because I am in the exact same project. 
Although the chassis and body work of my own project car is a California based car, rust damage is not as severe. However, age and road hazards have taken their toll and require some of the same procedures being undertaken in your project. 
I am enjoying this series of articles very very much. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (lnoriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnoriel* »_I am enjoying this series of articles very very much. Thanks









Looks familiar







. Glad you're enjoying the article. Can't wait to get it finished.


----------



## kiddrag (Apr 11, 2002)

I just picked up a 90 coupe. Im trying to find out if the doors from my 92 gli will fit. any info will be very helpful!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (kiddrag)*

This is a great article I am considering buying a GTi or GLi for my next project volkswagen. So, with that being said, I will be paying close attention to what you are going to do next. This is very inspiring and is pointing me into the right direction. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Psyko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Psyko* »_It's true, I also noticed that... I guess big bumpers came out only mid 1990... Seems that Volkwagen likes to complicate small things like that such as changes in radios mid 2002, cloth seats designs in 2001 and 2003, cup hodlders in the Beetle in late 2001 and of course the 1999 Golds and 2001 Passats... It's very hard to tell the exact model year of a Volkswagen without looking at the serial number compared to Japanese cars, for example. But I prefer VW for that matter, you don't feel like driving an older model 6 months after you bought a brand new car









George

I think that in Germany only the GL-models got the big bumpers in 1990.....


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

I am in the middle of a 92 GTI 8V redo, starting with the interior. I have virtually the whole car stripped out except the dash.
My goal is SOUNDPROOFING improvements to the firewall, thus the delay in pulling he dash, as I want to have it out for as short a time as possible (not enough inside room for the parts).
Anyone done a comprehensivew Dynamat or other soundproofing job on this car? Plans for a new sound system play into this as well.


----------



## JessR (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

For northern cars, here are spots you will want to check & correct rust. As you know it can spread quite far under the undercoat without showing much on the surface.
These were all present in restoring the back end of our 90 GTI.
1. Around gas filler door and gas tank filler neck - esp. at the panel joint in top of wheel well above filler, & behind filler neck which will be packed with mud/sand. 
2. Rear wheel wells - At seam around rear shock tower caps. Undercoating often splits here. Rust through is easy here and is a structural concern.
3. Inside rear fender lips. Originating at pop rivets of wheel flares, or just where undercoating cracks at thin edge of lip. Expect inner panel & inner lip to be rusted though or rusted away in spots around rivet holes.
4. Between gas tank and spare tire well - the tank is strapped right up against outside of the tire well and driving vibrations eventually wear off a line of undercoat.
Also bottom of doors and inside sunroof pan.


----------



## loverofVdubs (May 29, 2002)

that Peugeot cabrio is nice! there's also an abandoned car behind my friends apt. It's parked under a carport in his backyard. It's a '80-'84 VW Cabrio. kind of orange-y red with a black top. Nobody knows who it belongs to. There are four people that live in his apt. bldg and none of them know who's it is. it's been there at least 3 or 4 years. It doesn't look too bad. no rust that I can see, it's covered by a roof. the tires are all flat, the interior is dusty and the carpet looks moldy. and the paint is quite faded of course and there are several very old oil and various other fluid leaks underneath it, but if I had a place to work on it, I'd try and get it.


----------



## derbin (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re:*

I like the new heart!!! Ever since I started following this story, I look at that old Fox parked in my yard in a completely different way. Now I hope to bring her back to life one day! Simply inspiring!! I will be waiting impatiently for your next update on your GTI getting a new take on life.







Cheers


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (derbin)*

Awesome project so far. A couple questions for ya. I am thinking about the same engine conversion for my 91 jetta. What year ABA did you get. I have heard the 93-95 ABAs are a little more sturdy because of forged crank and oil squirters, which did you go for?
Not to be rude at all, but can you give me an idea of the budget for your project(concerning engine work), if not could you IM me with it?
Thanks and good luck, i will be following this thread like a fox!!



_Modified by jettaway91 at 9:32 PM 9-27-2003_


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (jettaway91)*

Bryan- thanks for some well written articles. I went through everything that you're going through on my 1st jetta, an '85 GL. I'm now on jetta #3, a 100% stock '92 GL. I'm watching your engine swap with great interest because I have a fresh .5mm over ABA shortblock that I'm considering swaping into my '92, while keeping the digifant fuel system and cylinder head. I'm curious to see how well all of the stock accessories ( p/s, a/c) bolt up to the ABA block, and I'm curious to see how you handled the timing belt cover issue.
Would it be possible for you to show (or send me) some close up pics of how you mounted all of the accesories to the block, and how well the exhaust manifold/downpipe ( ABA pieces I assume) actually work on the digi head?
Thanks for any responce, and best of luck with finishing and enjoying the project.



_Modified by wjbski at 11:58 PM 9-27-2003_


----------



## VolksDude (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: Re: (wjbski)*

That is so so so nice!!
That's exactly what I would like to do, but on 84 Rabbit....
Nice stuff....can't wait to see that project go on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (VolksDude)*

How inspirering


----------



## 1bad16V (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (JessR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JessR* »_For northern cars, here are spots you will want to check & correct rust. As you know it can spread quite far under the undercoat without showing much on the surface.
These were all present in restoring the back end of our 90 GTI.
1. Around gas filler door and gas tank filler neck - esp. at the panel joint in top of wheel well above filler, & behind filler neck which will be packed with mud/sand. 
2. Rear wheel wells - At seam around rear shock tower caps. Undercoating often splits here. Rust through is easy here and is a structural concern.
3. Inside rear fender lips. Originating at pop rivets of wheel flares, or just where undercoating cracks at thin edge of lip. Expect inner panel & inner lip to be rusted though or rusted away in spots around rivet holes.
4. Between gas tank and spare tire well - the tank is strapped right up against outside of the tire well and driving vibrations eventually wear off a line of undercoat.
Also bottom of doors and inside sunroof pan.

Addendum:
Inside Front shock towers, way up at the top. 
Underneath (golf) rear lightsets, make sure to look up and under the rollpan from the inside (remove interior trim)
Seam Sealer in the rear hatch access on the body of the car. 
The seam between the back lower center pan and the two rear quarters.
And on mine I found the supports for the front *jack points/metal donuts* had rusted out.. I think I might've had a leak from inside, couldn't tell with the undercoating but one day my donut just crunched in.


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

OK,
I just read the 9-26 update about the building of the 2.0 liter motor. I have one question... Why, why, why do people insist on using the water to oil, oil cooler? They've been proven to fail, proven to do little or nothing for cooling the oil, and just un-needed on a rebuild project like this.
My opinion, go without, or go with a "real" oil cooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Two-Point-Oh16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Two-Point-Oh16V* »_OK,
I just read the 9-26 update about the building of the 2.0 liter motor. I have one question... Why, why, why do people insist on using the water to oil, oil cooler? They've been proven to fail, proven to do little or nothing for cooling the oil, and just un-needed on a rebuild project like this.
My opinion, go without, or go with a "real" oil cooler.

I've had several VWs with this cooler, and I've never had a failure. The original engine had no oil cooler, and since the project is primarily a restoration, not a custom or a track car, I felt the factory oil cooler was more appropriate. The car will be primarily a daily driver, so I'm alright with the water-to-oil cooler being merely adequate. If I were building an all out powerhouse, I would not have done a 2.0 8V in the first place, and a "real" oil cooler would have been used.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Although I am currently working on my A2 project, last year I resurrected an 81 Caddy and had similar motivations for engine choices. My selections were not far from yours as I installed a 2.0l 8V. However, I opted to go the old fashioned route and used the Audi 3A block instead of the ABA. I also utilized Techtonics for the needed conversion parts. The rest of your engine work is amusingly parallel to my own effort. 
I also opted to keep the water-oil "cooler". I've never had a problem with them but I found that in colder climates, this component warms the oil faster too! Gets that cold thick oil flowing much faster when the mercury drops. 
There are benefits to the OEM cooling solution at both ends of the temperature extremes. 
Again great article.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Two-Point-Oh16V)*

Never seen the stock oil cooler fail EVER. Now from time to time the coolant hose needs replacing but the only oil cooler I ever replaced was because of crash damage. I also agree that the water/oil solution warms the oil faster on strart up, letting it properly protect the engine sooner. However I also agree that an aftermaket air/oil cooler will result in lower oil temperatures - something to consider when building a 16v, or blown 8v engine, but not really a big concern of mine in a stockish 8v. Heck I have the water/oil cooler on my road racing car, just running the bigger radiator to improve the overall cooling efficiency of the system.
I would however be interested in hearing what the failure modes are that you have seen. Maybe I have just been lucky or something, and I would love to know what to look for as a sign of the oil cooler failing.



_Modified by chois at 4:51 PM 10-1-2003_


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_
I would however be interested in hearing what the failure modes are that you have seen. Maybe I have just been lucky or something, and I would love to know what to look for as a sign of the oil cooler failing.
_Modified by chois at 4:51 PM 10-1-2003_

I used to say that I've never heard of one failing either. Then I heard from an owner of a Cabrio that had it happen to him. There are no signs that it's going to happen. Internally something wears down and all of a sudden your water is mixing with your oil. Short of disassembling and heat-tanking the engine, I don't know of a way to clean that out.
I realize that it isn't _that_ common, but a trustworthy VW mechanic also told me that they do absolutely nothing. He's run cars with and without them and seen no difference in operating temperature. I do live in California, so I don't need what may be the only benefit of these things as being an oil warmer.
I'm not saying that I'd never run one, but I surely wouldn't take on off of a motor I'm rebuilding, clean it up and re-install it...or in this case add one to an engine that didn't have it in the first place.


----------



## ScrapinA2 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Hey Bryan J... how much was it to redo the engine.... get the new block... all the cleaning and upgrading??
sorry if I'm being nosy.. I'm just looking for an approx. price... my scirocco engine needs redone like this!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (ScrapinA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScrapinA2* »_Hey Bryan J... how much was it to redo the engine.... get the new block... all the cleaning and upgrading??
sorry if I'm being nosy.. I'm just looking for an approx. price... my scirocco engine needs redone like this!

It's kind of crazy, because the guy who built the motor, Tom, is a friend of mine, and he owed me for stiching up an Alcantara dash cover for his Corrado. Basically I have about $600 in rebuild parts (bearings, ARP hardware, new rings, seals, etc.) and conversion parts from TechTonics. Tom had the ABA block laying around, so he exchanged it for my old 1.8 block. Typically a used ABA would run $400-700. The labor for the rebuild was covered by my previous work for him. In all, you would probably spend $1500-2000 to have someone build you a motor like this one. There are cheaper ways to do it, but this will be completely fresh and reliable.
Bryan


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Hey Bryan J,
just wondering if we'll see any more pics of the engine before it goes back into the car. I'm in the "re-assembly" stage with my ABA shortblock, and I'm casting a serious glance at my '92 Jetta......







Just wondering how well all of the accessories (p/s, a/c and alt.) bolt up to the ABA block, and wondering which timing belt you used,1.8 or 2.0 ABA ?


_Modified by wjbski at 7:32 PM 10-2-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (wjbski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wjbski* »_Hey Bryan J,
just wondering if we'll see any more pics of the engine before it goes back into the car. 

Yes, there will be more pics as it progresses, and I plan to have a full gallery available once the series is complete, including a lot of pictures that will not be shown with the feature. As a side note, the body work is coming along slowly. It will probably be another 2 or 3 weeks before it is repainted, so my hands are pretty well tied until then.
Bryan


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (loverofVdubs)*

Look in the windshield at the VIN number, is a license plate on the vehicle?
If so, write down both and contact the state's motor vehicle dept and ask them for the owner, etc.
It may be abandoned and you can possiblely get it for under a salvage title.
Just an idea that may work.
Ketch


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (jettajim25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajim25* »_I thought the 90s had big bumpers. 

For what it's worth...in the U.S. market, German built '90's had "big bumpers" and Mexican ones had "small bumpers". Or, at least that's what *I* remember learning back then.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_
For what it's worth...in the U.S. market, German built '90's had "big bumpers" and Mexican ones had "small bumpers". Or, at least that's what *I* remember learning back then.

No, it was just that the early 90s have the small bumpers. It was a 'running' change. My 90 8 valver has a build date of 12/89 and has the smalls also.


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (chois)*

Bryan J-
great choice on suspension products for your GTi !!
I had the konis and H&R O.E. sports on my old '85. You will LOVE the way the car handles with this suspension. It's a nice, steertable stance also.









I liked this suspesion so much (and miss it so much) that I plan on using the exact setup on my "new" ' 91 Jetta.


_Modified by wjbski at 8:54 PM 10-18-2003_


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

I have a similar suspension setup on my car. I was wondering what, if any, are the advantages of useing the sealed front struts as apossed to the inserts. I chose to stick with inserts for mine and got powdercoated strut houseing to give it that nice shinny look and so it won't rust. Also the konis are cheaper when they are the inserts so that helped with the decision. I am just wondering if there is a real advantage to either setup, other than a slight weight difference, such as durability, strength, etc.


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (darksideofthemn)*

Hows the paint coming?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (vesvw)*

Regarding the paint and body work:
Where do you source the seals around all of the windows and doors? West Coast Metric used to carry them but now they only carry replacement window and door seals for air cooled cars. What about the rain gutters?
Are these "DEALER ONLY" parts?



_Modified by lnoriel at 9:10 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (lnoriel)*

Have you decided on your chip as of yet?
I am also in the process if this swap and plan on using the Digi II injection.
Just curious what chip you have or are planning on?
Anyone see the TT dyno run for the Digi II chip? Seems to me like it does very little
from a perfomance perspective. Any ideas...?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Bryan,
On your recommendation:
I received my Missing Linkz shifter linkage kit from Roger Brown yesterday. I installed it first thing this morning into my 81 Caddy and I have to agree on your review of this product. The Automotive Press has always made mention of the sloppiness that was characteristic of early VW linkages. Roger Brown's Missing LinkZ improved the action of my A1 linkage so much that I would declare it better than new. The feel is so absolutely positive that it feels like I'm loading a round into the chamber of a high quality rifle. This shifter linkage is what VW should have designed and installed in their cars from the beginning. I also can appreciate the ability of this kit to fine tune the linkage geometry so that it provides an even greater precision in selecting each individual gear. This is truly on my list of top 10 most effective aftermarket upgrades for the watercooled VWs equipped with the O2O trannies. 
I am following your lead and I will also purchase another set for my A2 project.
Thanks for the heads-up on this excellent product!
http://4crawler.cruiserpages.c...shtml











_Modified by lnoriel at 11:32 PM 11-11-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (lnoriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnoriel* »_Bryan,
On your recommendation:
I received my Missing Linkz shifter linkage kit from Roger Brown yesterday... 

Glad to hear it. I am waiting anxiously to get the GTI back together so I can feel the shifter in the newer car as well.


----------



## KISS 1 (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Bryan J)*

Hey Bryan J 
Very nice write up so far. I plan to do the same swap this winter. I'm in the process of gather all the essential parts. I did notice that in your write up you expected 115 bhp. Is that number a little conservative considering the modifications you've done or planning to do? I would have thought your mods would put you a little more around 135-140bhp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (KISS 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KISS 1* »_I did notice that in your write up you expected 115 bhp. Is that number a little conservative considering the modifications you've done or planning to do? I would have thought your mods would put you a little more around 135-140bhp. 

The 115 hp number reflects wheel horsepower, after driveline losses. Typically a 15% loss is common, so 135 crank horsepower minus 15% drivetrain loss equals 114.75 wheel horsepower. I was told that 140 might be slightly optimistic, but 135 is about right. Time, and the dyno, will tell.


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: (kiddrag)*

anyone knwo how or who will chrome plastic


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

I think this is the best project car i've ever seen on here, I love the stories that are ritten about it, very interesting and inspiring. Great write up guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

VERY GOOD WRITING. Well done. Perhaps you could have mentioned that Eastwood products are expensive and more so because of shipping costs. However ; It's better to go with Eastwood products rather taking chances with cheap paints from the local Pep Boys ort auto parts store . I apreciate attention to detail at shows.
The Gold Cad finish does look good- i'll have to try that with my MK1 scirocco project. I believe in all those details.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Loshambo)*

I like the article I'm headed that way with my Wife's cabby 
If your're looking for Sources of restoration Tips and tricks I'd suggest picking up some Air Cooled magazines they have some excellent articles about Restoring parts VW Trends January Issue has a good article on restorning Nuts and Bolts East wood has a DIY Plating kit that basically consists of the Plating solution a bucked and some D size batteries its pretty cool I'm thinking you can eaisily plate some small parts at home and it will look awsome


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Loshambo)*

Can somebody post a list of the Paints bought from Eastwood for this project?
Part numbers would be helpful.
I'm restoring my Gti right now as well and this would be very helpful.
Thanks


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: (kiddrag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiddrag* »_I just picked up a 90 coupe. Im trying to find out if the doors from my 92 gli will fit. any info will be very helpful!

i didnt read the rest, of the pages, no it wont fit... 4door jetta to 4door golf... 2door golf to 2door jetta.. remember that for just about anything (window glas and this and that)
Daren


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (MK2NRG)*

I see you live in the Chicago area...How are you doing that painting? Doesn't the cold prevent good adhesion? 
How about curing? I need to do the same painting and have
been waiting for some warmer weather so I'd love to know your
secrets.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (jamesn67)*

The paint was done professionally. It has been inside since October, when the bodywork began. The paint was finished in December, and it has been in a heated garage ever since. It's currently about 70% reassembled, just hung up on a starting issue with the new motor. Another installment in the article is copming soon.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (awwsheeet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awwsheeet* »_anyone knwo how or who will chrome plastic

Check with people or companys that sell restoration stuff for 60's muscle cars, They have a ton of chrome plated plastic in there interiors..The process is called Vacuum Metalization. Sorry cant rember any of the company's that do it. Oh and here's my project 88 GTI 16v.....with parts infusion from a 99 Jetta Wolfsburg, that only has 13,000 miles on it. This will breath new life into the aging GTI as it currently has 315,000 and change on the clock....Oh and its a 2.0 X Flow in case anybody cares..
























Cant Wait to see your project finished ...and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For a great resto article








Dave


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was specifically asking about the individual parts painting using
the eastwood products with regards to painting in the cold. In your
response you indicate your garaeg is heated. I suppose that would
answer my question then as to painting in the cold. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (jamesn67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesn67* »_I was specifically asking about the individual parts painting using
the eastwood products with regards to painting in the cold. In your
response you indicate your garaeg is heated. I suppose that would
answer my question then as to painting in the cold. Thanks.

Sorry, James, I had considered that. Yes, with a heated garage you should be able to paint small parts year-round. For most paints, the ideal temperature range is 50-80 degrees. My garage is electrically heated, so be careful if your garage is heated by a flame source (natural gas, propane, etc.).


----------



## jahoban96 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have a quick question for you 
in the spring i am begining my A2 project and the rear panel you replaced is heavily rusted on my car. Where did you get the replacement panel for only $35
also where did you get the hood and fenders so cheap
i cant wait to see your finished project








Thanks
Jason


----------



## kiyoshilionz (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't post here much, but I've read your articles about the A2 restoration, since I'm thinking of getting an A2 or an A3 some time soon. I never knew you were in DuPage!!! I'm in Wheaton, right by Glen Ellyn and Downers Grove.


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (86&96golfs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86&96golfs* »_i have a quick question for you 
in the spring i am begining my A2 project and the rear panel you replaced is heavily rusted on my car. Where did you get the replacement panel for only $35
also where did you get the hood and fenders so cheap
i cant wait to see your finished project








Thanks
Jason

yeah what he said!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (86&96golfs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86&96golfs* »_i have a quick question for you 
in the spring i am begining my A2 project and the rear panel you replaced is heavily rusted on my car. Where did you get the replacement panel for only $35
also where did you get the hood and fenders so cheap
i cant wait to see your finished project








Thanks
Jason

The rear panel came from the dealer, believe it or not! The part # is 176-813-305-F, and it listed for $34.30 when I ordered it in September.
As for the fenders, there are several companies that offer aftermarket replacement cheaply. Concept 1 in Canada stocks the Euro-spec fenders for $57 each. They also have hoods and new hatches, but the don't ship those to the US. JC Whitney and Rocky Mountain Motorworks also carry the hoods and US-spec fenders.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (kiyoshilionz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiyoshilionz* »_I don't post here much, but I've read your articles about the A2 restoration, since I'm thinking of getting an A2 or an A3 some time soon. I never knew you were in DuPage!!! I'm in Wheaton, right by Glen Ellyn and Downers Grove.

I'm in Wheaton too. A couple blocks from the Fairgrounds. Let me know if you need a hand with an A3.


----------



## JastorVW (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice to see another article on the restoration on the front page again! 
I have a question regarding body work: For factory stickers, like build stickers, fuel door warnings, paint codes, etc...what do you do? Do they remove easily and then you reapply? Do you mask them and paint around them, or do you source new ones? If it's the latter, where can you find them!?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (JastorVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JastorVW* »_Nice to see another article on the restoration on the front page again! 
I have a question regarding body work: For factory stickers, like build stickers, fuel door warnings, paint codes, etc...what do you do? Do they remove easily and then you reapply? Do you mask them and paint around them, or do you source new ones? If it's the latter, where can you find them!?
Thanks!

For the door jamb stickers with the the VIN, I masked VERY carefully before respraying them. I actually ordered new stickers for under the hood, but none of them ever arrived. I was successful in removing the fan warning sticker from the shroud, cleaning all of the old adhesive offf with a prep solvent, then reapplying it with new adhesive. It looks decent, but would be tedious to do every sticker that way. The best solution in this digital age is probably to take great pictures with dimensions and have new stickers printed.


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i still say paint it the oldschool red color and drop the VR6 in there... then you'll have a clear cut winner!
anyway good luck, cant wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markbatho (Mar 5, 2002)

*How about a GTI that DOESN'T need a 2nd chance...*

I just got to know a lady in Seattle that has a 1992 GTI 8V. She's currently looking for another car b/c she wants an automatic. She told me she didn't drive much, so I asked: How many miles are on the car? 70,000? 80,000? Well, this car as it turns out has:







17,000 miles on it








I don't know what it's worth, but that's some LOOOOOWWWW miles... (I'm currently working extra so I can buy it when it comes up for sale).


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bryan,
In the text of your article you discussed painting the jambs yourself. These areas are particularly greasy and dirt buildup is almost certain. 
How did you prep these areas? 
Did you remove glass and trim before painting the jambs?
I've heard that professionals use a different spray gun when painting jambs. What did you use to accomplish painting in the tight areas?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (lnoriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnoriel* »_Bryan,
In the text of your article you discussed painting the jambs yourself. These areas are particularly greasy and dirt buildup is almost certain. 
How did you prep these areas? 
Did you remove glass and trim before painting the jambs?
I've heard that professionals use a different spray gun when painting jambs. What did you use to accomplish painting in the tight areas?
Thanks

I took the doors off to clean and paint the jambs. As far as cleaning, start with soap and water, but for the serious grease and dirt buildup I used an aerosol degreaser. Brake cleaner is very effective, but kind of expensive and doesn't go very far. I used a body shop prep solvent, repeating the cleaning until I was sure it was spotless.
I removed all of the glass and trim before cleaning, including the door latch and striker pin. These are usually ignored, but by taking them out there is nothing to tape, hence no tape lines or high edges.
I used a pretty basic spray gun to blow in the jams, just your typical $40 variety. After cleaning and degreasing, I used some fine sandpaper (400 grit wet) to lightly scuff the surface. After cleaning and drying again, I primed the jambs, then painted them, going over it with 2 light coats.


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the car abandoned? Want to see pics of it painted.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_Is the car abandoned? Want to see pics of it painted.









Ok Here it is.








































Oh wait thats my project. yes I'm a post whore.








Dave


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Nice color salsa. Not something you see everyday. Kinda looks like a brittish racing green.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_Nice color salsa. Not something you see everyday. Kinda looks like a brittish racing green.
 
Thanks 
There is more yellow in the color when its in the sun........but that never seems to come out anymore. The sun that is.


----------



## quickautotech (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

Do you have any pics of the engine out of the car, I'm thinking about doing a aba swap to my 91 stock 8v and I need to visualize everything to get a better understanding of the process. Thanks








Are those side trim pieces from a mk3?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by quickautotech at 5:12 PM 4-16-2004_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (quickautotech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickautotech* »_ Do you have any pics of the engine out of the car, I'm thinking about doing a aba swap to my 91 stock 8v and I need to visualize everything to get a better understanding of the process. Thanks








Are those side trim pieces from a mk3?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by quickautotech at 5:12 PM 4-16-2004_

Ok you asked for it..........
















































How do you like me now








And the moldings are factory 88GTI 16v Painted gloss black with Krylon Fusion Plastic Paint... It also came with power windows and power heated mirriors , also central locking










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 2:50 PM 4-16-2004_


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly ([email protected])*

any updates ?? im at the Painting point with my white MKII golf would liek to see how this is going


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Jetta2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2NR* »_any updates ?? im at the Painting point with my white MKII golf would liek to see how this is going 

Actually, the car is very nearly done. I just need an alignment and the correct brake cables, then it can go for inspection and registration. I'll have another installment to the article series in the next week or so. I can't wait to get it out on the road.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly ([email protected])*

Any updates Bryan?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Driftin GTI)*

The car passed its state safety inspection, it will be 2 weeks beffore the Secretary of State inspection, and if all goes well, it will be mine after that. Here are some pics I took this morning.
















There will be another article in a week or two.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly ([email protected])*

Awesome







can't wait to see it in person, maybe take it for a little spin


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Driftin GTI)*

Verry nice.........Cant wait to read the rest of the artical.


----------



## Absolut Magumbo (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Driftin GTI)*

I miss drooling over that car in tommys garage. Glad to see it came out very nicely brian. I definately cannot wait to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice Work!!!
-Greg


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (Absolut Magumbo)*

Where should I start?
Newly rebuilt head
hit by Honda
























Driveable, needs some body work and new cat and back and TLC!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Restoring an A2 GTI: Phase I, Disassembly (temporalwar)*

At least the front bumper cover will never fall off..LOL


----------

